
Tesla's solar panels are now more efficient and affordable - jskopek
https://www.engadget.com/tesla-solar-panel-efficiency-update-144914935.html
======
seaghost
Anyone knows how much production of these solar panels pollutes environment
and how many years they need to work to compensate for the pollution resulted
in their production?

~~~
thescriptkiddie
The term you are looking for is "embodied energy" or "embodied carbon".

[https://heetma.org/2015/04/09/embodied-energy-in-
photovoltai...](https://heetma.org/2015/04/09/embodied-energy-in-photovoltaic-
panels/)

~~~
thephyber
A few points of nuance:

\- pollution comes in many forms, not just carbon

\- only looking at the replacement product is insufficient; you need to look
at the net difference in all inputs and byproducts, as well as the expected
lifetimes of the two comparable prodcuts.

